# Amplificador de 100W de alta calidad



## zap (Jul 17, 2008)

Hola a todos, me he decidido a hacer un amplificador de aproximadamente 100W pero tengo algunas dudas respecto a este amplificador, es el famoso amplificador de 100W RCA queria saber si alguien lo hizo y si funciona claro jeje, el amplificador lo saque de este foro no me acuerdo el post pero se que era en este foro, el amplificador es este :





RCA 130W.pdf


Lo que quiero saber es si tiene linda potencia con respecto a calidad de sonido y si tiene buen golpe para los graves, bueno lo de los graves lo soluciono con un pequeño pre con tl072 pero lo que mas me interesa es si me conviene hacer éste o el amplificador con TDA1562 que estuve repasando el post y lo vi muy interesante, pero no me decido a cual me sale mas barato y cual me conviene desda ya muchas gracias si me pueden ayudar.


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 17, 2008)

La verdad no tengo idea del funcionamiento de ese amplificador..pero yo de todos modos me inclinaria por usar el TDA ya que presenta sus ventajas frente a los amplificador convencionales..Aca te dejo el diagrama de un amplificador de 100W...Con estos valores el circuito proporciona 100w con una distorsión total inferior al 0.1% o 150w con una distorsión total cercana al 10%..10% para mi ya es cercano a lo insceptable..soy muy delicado con el sonido..jeje!..pero funcionando a 100W no creo que tengas problemas..el precio de amplificador no supera los $50(Argentinos)

Aca te dejo el diagrama

Un saludo!


----------



## zap (Jul 18, 2008)

disculpa pero no confio en los circuitos de pablin y menos en los tdas ya que tiene mucha distorcion, comparados con el amplificador a transistores hay una diferencia muy grade, respecto a ese amplificador una ve lo hice no este otro con ese integrado y no tuve buenos resultados, no me animaria a gastar 50$ en un tda o cuanlquier integrado sin saber si verdaderamente funciona.


----------



## Dano (Jul 18, 2008)

zap dijo:
			
		

> disculpa pero no confio en los circuitos de pablin y menos en los tdas ya que tiene mucha distorcion, comparados con el amplificador a transistores hay una diferencia muy grade, respecto a ese amplificador una ve lo hice no este otro con ese integrado y no tuve buenos resultados, no me animaria a gastar 50$ en un tda o cuanlquier integrado sin saber si verdaderamente funciona.



Ese circuito aparece en el datasheet del integrado, yo lo armé y me quedé bastante desepcionado, personalente la distorcion es bastante alta, a 100w la distorción es más alta que 0.1%, debe estar alrededor de 1% . En comparación me quedo con los STK.

Aunque no hay nada como los transistorizados armados a mano, no es tan dificil y se pueden lograr resultados mucho mejores que con integrados.

Saludos foreros


----------



## leop4 (Jul 18, 2008)

ese amplificador yo lo hice y la verdad que suena que da miedo muy muy bien como vos decis si es famoso es porque es conocido y si es conocido es porque seguro muchos del foro los deven haver echo tambien, jeje.y no te creas que te sale tan caro porque no lo es desde ya los 2n3055 estan 3$ argentinos jeje. el problema es la fuente si te tenes una de 32+32 0 36+36 4 0 5A te salvaste jeje


----------



## ricardodeni (Jul 19, 2008)

hola, la verdad que es para recomendar el RCA de 130 , anda muy bien y no tiene los lios de los TDA , personalmente nunca tuve un problema con el rca.
yo hice otro diseño de PCB por que el original no me gusta y por que en lugar de usar 2n3055 uso 2sd1047, aparte en el diseño mio no hice la parte de la proteccion, muchos armadores no la usan, dejo las fotos de como me quedo, el disipador es chico porque es el que uso para pruebas, anduvo de una, si les interesa subo aca el PCB para que lo armen.

saludos,ricardo.


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jul 19, 2008)

que mas zap
estoy de acuerdo con tigo no hay como los amplificador transistorizados.  yo no he hecho el amplificador rca pero si lo he escuchado sonar y suena muy bien y respecto al tda 1562q esta bastante bien pero si lo vas a utilizar con una bateria de carro por que para es esta diseñado por su consumo alto de corriente mas o menos unos 8 amperes. de todas maneras yo he armado muchas veces el amplificador zener y nunca me ha defraudado  sobre todo si lo utilizas con filtro pasa bajos aqui te dejo el esquematico y la pcb


----------



## zap (Jul 19, 2008)

que bueno ricardodeni no me facilitarias el circuito y el pcb cara componentes y cara cobre gracias, cuanto te salio armarlo? salen caros los 2sd1047 en lugar de esos puedo ponerle los 2n3055? o algun remplazo porque seguro de esos no voy a encontrar aca jeje.


----------



## ricardodeni (Jul 19, 2008)

hola zap , el circuito es el que vos tenes, es mas lo publique yo en el post del amplificador texas de 70 w,aca te dejo los trazos y la serigrafia,por los transistores de salida no te hagas problema por que los que use se consiguen pero si no los llegas conseguir podes usar en reemplazo TIP35C este lo tienen seguro, los 4 transistores que van al disipador van aislados con mica, el negativo del parlante yo lo saco directamente de la fuente,pero la masa en la placa tiene que estar,avisame si se entiende bien la serigrafia.

cualquier duda pregunta,

saludos.


----------



## zap (Jul 19, 2008)

ok pero la fuente minimo de cuanto tiene que ser de voltaje y en amperes de cuanto? porque lo mas caro de todo va  a ser la fuente una de 36+36 4 0 5A esta bien? decime gracias  por los pcbs.


----------



## ricardodeni (Jul 20, 2008)

hola zap ,la verdad no se cual es la tension minima,esas tensiones de transformador que me decis estan perfectas siempre que sea de alterna ya que rectificado te va a dar +/-50Vcc y con 4 o 5 amper te sobra para alimentar a una sola placa, te comento que este circuito una ves lo hice funcionar con +/-42Vcc y anduvo bien, el unico problema es que al disminuir la tension aumenta la distorcion pero con esa tension no se nota y una ves lo tuve que adaptar para que funcione con +/-35Vcc y ahi si se noto por eso en la hoja estan los valores de resistencias que modifique para que con esa tension no distorcione, no se si esta bien ni en que potencia quedo pero suena bien y ya hace meses que esta funcionando, o por lo menos no me lo trajeron en garantia jajaj tuve que reemplazar el stk411-550 de un equipo sharp por que ese stk viene siempre trucho y tampoco hay datos.

saludos.


----------



## cram (Jul 21, 2009)

Si todavìa hay a quien le interese una opiniòn màs, el RCA de 70 watts, por canal, lo tengo armado desde el industrial, alrededor de 40 años, y sigue funcionando impecable hasta la fecha..


----------



## dj-quijote (Jun 14, 2010)

cram dijo:


> Si todavìa hay a quien le interese una opiniòn màs, el RCA de 70 watts, por canal, lo tengo armado desde el industrial, alrededor de 40 años, y sigue funcionando impecable hasta la fecha..


  hola que tal mellamo jose, estudio tecnico en electronica...
una pregunta los 2sc3055, 2n3055 y los 2sd1047 son transistores que poseen como potencia nominal 100w, ahora el amplificador, segu el diagrama principal, es de 130w  de salida.
lo que no entiendo es porque estos transistores aguantan tanto si estan al limite de la potenia que manejan. ahora otra consulta, este amplificador en comparacion a un stk411-24e(120+120w min a 8 ohmn) es ono mejor.. de ante mano gracias por responder, megustaria mucho armar este amplificador, por lo sencillo que es...


----------



## abnercasss (Oct 19, 2010)

Compañeros, gracias por el plano se ve muy bien... pero alguien tene el plano esquematico de este amplificador RCA?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

abnercasss dijo:


> Compañeros, gracias por el plano se ve muy bien... pero alguien tene el plano esquematico de este amplificador RCA?


 
Aca te paso el circuito, si queres tengo el pcb exacto de ese circuito, bien sencillo y si no te equivocas en nada, sale andando a la primera!
Saludos!


----------



## abnercasss (Oct 20, 2010)

Muchas gracias compañero, pero tienes el plano del circuito de la imagen que te muestro? Ver el archivo adjunto 9377


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 20, 2010)

abnercasss dijo:


> Muchas gracias compañero, pero tienes el plano del circuito de la imagen que te muestro?


Es el mismo circuito , salvo que le sacaron todo el circuito de proteccion.Y reemplazaron los TRs finales por unos de encapsulado diferente, en el pdf esta lo que se quito!

Saludos , pregunta cualquier cosa!


----------



## abnercasss (Oct 21, 2010)

Muchisimas Gracias Compañero, voy a comprar los compñentes ahora. Te estare comentando que tal me fue. El hecho es que me gustaria colocarle 20 transistores, 10 por rama a este amplificador. y aumentarle el voltaje a 80v o 90v. ¿Como se haria esta modificacion?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

abnercasss dijo:


> Muchisimas Gracias Compañero, voy a comprar los compñentes ahora. Te estare comentando que tal me fue. El hecho es que *me gustaria colocarle 20 transistores, 10 por rama a este amplificador*. y aumentarle el voltaje a 80v o 90v. ¿Como se haria esta modificacion?


 
Para que tantos TRs? Y con ese voltaje, creo que deberias modificar todo el circuito , para eso te combiene otro ampli, a lo sumo agrega un TR mas por rama para que trabaje a 4 ohms , 
Cualquier cosa comenta!!


----------



## friends (Oct 21, 2010)

Bueno amigos, yo recomendaria el que posteó el amigo tupolev https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/funciona-amplificador-melody-400w-2757/ el melody de 200 w o de 400 w. utiliza la misma placa, y los componentes identicos solo varia etapa potencia. Saludos Friends.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 24, 2010)

abnercasss dijo:


> Muchisimas Gracias Compañero, voy a comprar los compñentes ahora. Te estare comentando que tal me fue. El hecho es que me gustaria colocarle 20 transistores, 10 por rama a este amplificador. y aumentarle el voltaje a 80v o 90v. ¿Como se haria esta modificacion?



La cantidad de transistores que lleva en salida un amplificador no se hace por gusto, si no por necesidad, es más práctico y más barato un solo transitor por rama que varios, pero cuando los limites de uno solo no alcanzan se colocan más en paralelo, y eso no siempre es colocar transistores, estos deben estar apareados para que traben juntos si no habra problemas.

Por otro lado no se aumenta la tensión de trabajo asi como asi y ya, para eso se hacen calculos y se ensaya, hay que tener profundos conocimientos de electrónica, de audio en particular y una buena experiencia y obvio el instrumental adecuado, ya que es más fácil que un amplificador oscileq que amplifique, para ello hay criterio y mediante formulas se puede evitar que eso ocurra, pero como te dije significa un buen manejo de las matemáticas, la física y electronica.

Primero deberias determinar que huso le queres dar al mplificador, en base a eso se determina la potencia necesaria, si necesitas más de 100W entonces este no es tu circuito busca en el foro que hay muchos de distintas potencias e incluso hay colegas que los han armado.
Si nunca has armado uno antes, este es demasiado para ti. o para cualquiera que se inicie.

Hasta aprender una serie de cosas como la puesta en marcha ensayos y mediciones es plenamente recomendable empezar con una potencia menor, porque en cada error, el amplificaor se dañara, y cuando más  potencia, más perdidas tendras y más graves seran los daños. y si estas buscando algo que funcione a 90V x rama estamos hablando de casi 400W sobre 8 ohms lo cual  es para utilizarse en ambiente muy grandes y si te estas guiando porque tenes uno comercial que te dice que tiene 1000 o 2000W, te pudeo asegurar que eso no es asi y se trata de la llamada potencia PMPO que es un invento comercial para tontos.
ya que ni siquiera hay una normalización para ese invento comercial, algunos multiplican por 10 la potencia nominal otros por 20.

Si queres empezar en el tema del audio como aficionado barbaro, pero tenes que ir paso a paso, porque si no tendras tantas frustraciones y desiluciones que abandonaras antes de tiempo.



zap dijo:


> disculpa pero no confio en los circuitos de pablin y menos en los tdas ya que tiene mucha distorcion, comparados con el amplificador a transistores hay una diferencia muy grade, respecto a ese amplificador una ve lo hice no este otro con ese integrado y no tuve buenos resultados, no me animaria a gastar 50$ en un tda o cuanlquier integrado sin saber si verdaderamente funciona.




Primeo circuito como ese que te pasaron no es de pablín, es decir no es un diseño de el, simplemente publico uno que sale de ejemplo,
No confiar en los TDA, que no los puedas hacer funcionar no significa que no sirvan, aqui hay un grave error de concepto, conozco miles de proyectos basados en ellos que funcionan perfectamente bien, claro siempre que estos sean fabricados por Philips o por ST si tienen solo la sigla sin logo son falsos.... en todo caso no es culapa de los TDA

Segudo que distorcionan mucho? primero estos gigantes mundiales vos crees que van a comercializar desde hace años productos malos? Lamentablemente nadie lee los Datasheet  hay una cultura generalizada en este pais por no leer y el que no lee no sabe!!, luego de leer hay que saber interpretar los datos....
Cuando un datasheet te muestra el punto en el que por ejemplo da una distorción del 10% te esta mostrando que ha esa región no lo hagas llegar si quieres menos distorsión, en la misma hoja de datos te da curvas de tensiones y potencias y las respectivas tasas de distorción, pero la tonta cultura de más potencia, cuando te recomiendan tal tensión es porque en ese rango tiene el mejor rendimiento y obvio la menor distorción, los transistorizados también les pasa eso, el equipo aqui propuesto no es de 130W es de 100W si, puede llegar a 130 pero a un valor muy alto de distorsión. Antes de hablar hay que informarse.

los amplificadores para auto se especifican hasta un 10% por una razon muy simple, aunque tengan menos distorción, la que se introduce en la cabina por su forma termina deformando la señal igual, por lo tanto uno que tenga 10 o uno para auto no lo notaran.....

Una distorsión del 1% es una tasa muy baja y más a máxima potencia. porque lo normal es que uno debe utilizar el emplificador en la mitad de su potencia, para que tenga restos para reproducir pasajes fuertes o transitorios..... a mitad de potencia, la distorsión es mínima y la calidad máxima, tampoco la distorción es pareja con la frecuencia.
Por eso la gente torpe destroza sus equipos y parlante poniendo al máximo el equipo, cuando aparece un trnasitorio, o un pasaje fuerte, la fuente no tiene ni corriente ni tensión para escursionar entonces se produce el reorte que equivale a que el transitor coduzca en forma casi permantente, por lo tanto se recalienta y se destruye y le siguen tras el los altavoces.

Eso es asi sin equanon, el que hace esto es torpe


y el que me diga que siente la diferncia entre .1% y 1% de distorción, no se lo creo ya que muy pocas personas son capaces de percibirlo, y estas son audiofilos, de alta gama que estan acostumbrados a escchar toda la gama de sonidos y no solamente los graves como es moda hoy en dia, personas que identiifican isntrumentos dentro de una big band, yo he tenido la fortuna de conocer unos cuantos, pero es un grupo muy pero muy selecto. Para esos niveles hace falta instrumental ah y yo preguntaria de que distorsión estan hablando? THD o TIM

Porque hasta he escuchado a alguien que decia que un equipo distorsionaba porque a su pobre enender no reproducia los graves como a el le parecia correcto, es decir que le undieran el estomago.

Un buen amplificdor debe amplificar en forma los más plana posible desde los 20hz hasta los Khz y eso no todos pueden hacerlo, se caen en los extremos por eso hay normas que toman la medición a 0dB o a -5dB

en medians y bajas potencias los integrados llevan circuitos complejos, similares a los transistorizado de gama más alta, quien haria un CI con tantos componente que suene mal cuando es más barato hacerlo con 5 TR's internos.

Por alli me rio cuando se habla que las grandes marcas son solo transistorizados, un clásico del audio, como el Quadra tenia un operacional en la entrada del amplificador


----------



## Cacho (Oct 24, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Segudo que distorcionan mucho? primero estos gigantes mundiales vos crees que van a comercializar desde hace años productos malos? *Lamentablemente nadie lee los Datasheet*  hay una cultura generalizada en este pais por no leer y el que no lee no sabe!!, *luego de leer hay que saber interpretar los datos*....


Lo segundo es hasta más importante que lo primero, pero ambas son absolutamente necesarias...


pandacba dijo:


> *y el que me diga que siente la diferncia entre .1% y 1% de distorción, no se lo creo* ya que muy pocas personas son capaces de percibirlo, y estas son audiofilos, de alta gama...


Y además de audiófilos entrenados (y bastante), gente con oídos con características muy particulares. La mayoría de los casos no llegan a esos niveles de discriminación de sonidos ni con todo el entrenamiento del mundo y por debajo del 0,5% de distorsión no lo notamos. Y no lo notamos ni un poquito.


pandacba dijo:


> ...porque a su pobre enender* no reproducia los graves* como a el le parecia correcto, *es decir que le undieran el estomago*.


[Ironía] Está bien... ¿acaso los graves no son para eso? [/Ironía]

Un abrazo, Panda.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 24, 2010)

Como andas Cacho!!!! jajaja me rio porque no habia visto quien contesto el post y clao en el correo no se veian lo iconos de la parte final ...

Le echaste un vistazo  a ampli valvular sin trafo de salida? Lo hice como tres veces las tres veces algo paso y chau tema pero bueno la cuarta fue la vencida, jeje persevera y triunfaras...


----------



## Dano (Oct 24, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Lo segundo es hasta más importante que lo primero, pero ambas son absolutamente necesarias...
> 
> Y además de audiófilos entrenados (y bastante), gente con oídos con características muy particulares. La mayoría de los casos no llegan a esos niveles de discriminación de sonidos ni con todo el entrenamiento del mundo y por debajo del 0,5% de distorsión no lo notamos. Y no lo notamos ni un poquito.




Pero, por lo general desde antes del amplificador (reproductor de sonido + mesa de mezcla) se arrastra una distorción que no es demasiada pero si uno hila fino todo suma, y mas allá de distorciones puras de la música, entran zumbidos que por lo general no se escuchan pero generan inconsistencias en el sonido, uno lo escucha raro pero no sabe porque. 
Un 1% de distorción no es dificil de llegar y con un buen sistema de monitoreo se aprecia, no mucho pero se nota. Va en cada uno aceptar y escuchar con esta distorción o cambiar.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 24, 2010)

Para notar eso, primero tenes que tener el sonido limpio y poder escucharlo asi, luego por comparasión podes notar diferencias, que no todo se debe a la distorción, pero hoy en dia que todo el mundo escucha mp3 que tan solo tiene una porción de la banda total de audio(lo cual implica sonido totalmente distorcionado) es muy dificil apreciar una verdadera distorción, un CD no es el mejor medio precisamente ya que su propia naturaleza, para evitar caidas produce distorción si no explicame como es posible que pegadole triangulos en la cara de lectura el equipo los lea sin aparente perdida de información o sea, ya caemos en que tenes que tener una cinta master para poder apreciar la diferencia, por eso digo que un usuario con unos 30 años que tiene los oidos echos pedazos por escuchar con auriculares a voumenes  terribles, que nacio escuchando mp3, no tiene ni idea lo que es buen sonido y yo te hablo porque tengo la posibilidad de escuchar equipos Harman Kardon, Marantz, Quadra y otros que son equipos de alta gama y en los cuales no tiene sentido pasar un Mp3, pero que escucho quienes poseen vinilos de temas que hoy se escuchan, y los comparas entre el vinilo, los CD y los Mp3 y te queres morir porque terminas diciendo que porqueria eecucha la gente y claro la mayoria con 20 años o menos no pasa o a lo sumo los 10kz y cada vez menos, por eso me rio cuando hablan de calidad, y o distorsión.

la moda de bajos terribles fue una cosa comercial como todo que genero una moda, en general todo amplificador tiene problemas en los extremos de la banda de audio cerca de los 20Hz y de los 20Khz, un buen equipo lo es mejor cuando más plano llegue a los extremos, y para lograr ello los costes no son proporcionales a los efectos conseguidos ya que para pequeñas mejoras los costes son muy elevados. y es justo en estos extremos donde se presenta la mayor distorsión armónica...

Al principio la buena calidad era patrimonio solo de las grandes marcas, en segundas marcas se notaba diferencias abismales y no habo de un oido entrenado, esto por los 80's con el devenir de la fabricación de circuitos integrados y la globalización ya la calidad no fue un patrimonio exclusivo de las grandes marcas y al menos en reproducción la mayoria levanto su calidad notablemente, claro ya no tenina que preocuparse por pagar a diseñadores ya venia empaquetado.... Claro las grandes márcas hacian enfasis en el Hi Fi, y como tener buen sonido y buena potencia en todo el expectro es caro, comenzo la expeculación de algunas marcas, y todo porque en muchas lugares bailables que tenian equipos pésimos, tapaban todo con graves fortísimos, claro los graves en cirta magnitud no te dejan ni escuchar los medios y mucho menos los agudos, que vas a poder indentificarlo si el oido se estressa...
y lo mismo se aplico a los equipos. se comformaba al usuario y la diferncia quedaba en sus bolsillos y te venden cada porqueria y hay quienes dicen de esos aparatos !que sonido¡

En particular he tenido la posibilidad de asistir y de hacer ensayos a todos los eslabones de una cadena de audio y ver como afecta al conjunto....


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Le echaste un vistazo  a ampli valvular sin trafo de salida? Lo hice como tres veces las tres veces algo paso y chau tema pero bueno la cuarta fue la vencida, jeje persevera y triunfaras...


Lo vi.
Interesante la solución que le dieron. Sólo había visto el esquema de ese que andaba con un parlante de quichicientos Ohm (también lo hicieron con transistores ese) y de estos de acoplamiento directo había visto alguna cosa que ni registré por ser más complicado que encontrar un político honesto.
No me da por armar etapas valvulares de potencia, peor esta se ve linda.

Ahora, dejando el offtopic grande de lado y volviendo al cuasi offtopic, lo de la exageración de graves tiene cierto sentido según justificarán Fletcher y Munson. El asunto es que también habría que darle más rosca a los agudos y eso no se hace.
Por otro lado, como los graves enmascaran a los sonidos más agudos (o sea, a todos), si los pasamos de graves todas las porquerías que se hacen con los medios y los agudos se tapan.
Como se perciben mucho mejor los medios/medios altos, entonces hay que formarlos muy bien para que no suenen como un gato con apendicitis. Es mucho más fácil ir tapando los errores del sonidista con graves hasta que llegamos no a que suene bien, sino a que no nos suene tan mal.

DJSordo entierra sus errores con graves, Fulanito oye eso y como la cosa "patea", le gusta... Copia y pega... La idea se va haciendo popular, las disqueras hacen que sus discos no suenen apestosos por más que los mezcle un Ingeniero Junior que como no se recibió todavía, trabaja por el pancho y la coca, gana más plata y el disco suena bien en el equipo de cuarta que tiene al alcance cualquiera en su casa. Resultado: Si tenés oído o un buen equipo, j***te, vas a escuchar una pelota de graves y nada más.
Sin oído y con un equipo medio pelo (la mayoría de los consumidores), el disco sonará "bien".

Negocios son negocios...
Hay un hilo sobre el rango dinámico de la música por el foro. Eso también apoya ese perfil comercial de moda que atenta contra el perfil artístico de la cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Marck (Oct 20, 2012)

leí un poco todo lo que dijeron conceptos muy interesantes los que manejan, necesito armar una etapa de potencia de unos 100 watios para un amplificador de guitarra electrica, ando perdido si alguien me podria ayudar. Ese con transistores veo que es muy completo, pero etoy buscando minimizar componentes externos quiero algo más practico asi que pense el el STK086 o TDA1562 no necesito que sea estereo alguien me puede recomendar algo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2012)

*TDA1562*


*STK086*


----------



## tinchoball (Oct 9, 2013)

Hola, queria armar un amplificador que entregue 100Wrms para una guitarra y esto implica la mayor fidelidad que se pueda llegar, ya que se es exigente con este tema, queria hacerlo con un tda porque me resulta muy buen integrado, ya que utiliza pocos componentes externos y a mi gusto entrega buena definicion de audio pero leyendo el hilo dijieron que despues de pasar los 60W distorsiona y esto me juega muy en contra.
Que me recomiendan usar para tener 100W sin distorsion o con muy poca.
Otra de las problemas es que me pidieron si podia tener una salida cannon ( http://users.telenet.be/mimesis/cable xlr2.jpg  )poder conectarlo a una consola que amplifica y va hacia parlentes ubicados en otra parte, para lograr un efecto envolvente. La pregunta es, deberia conectar la salida canon en la entrada del amplificador o a la salida ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2013)

Esas fichas se emplean para "Señal", no para salida de potencia.

Y sería una *" Pésima idea "* conectar una salida de amplificador a la entrada de una consola.


----------



## tinchoball (Oct 9, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esas fichas se emplean para "Señal", no para salida de potencia.
> 
> Y sería una *" Pésima idea "* conectar una salida de amplificador a la entrada de una consola.




Yo pense parecido, pero ante la duda es mejor preguntar, podria simplemente puentear la entrada de linea a esa salida ? Porque esto se va a usar para una iglesia y la idea es que el que toca la guitarra tenga este amplificador al lado pero tambien tiene que reproducirse del lado de afuera, para esto se necesita que este amplificador tenga una salida canon y vaya a las entradas canon del amplificador que amplifica los parlantes de afuera.
Que me recomiendan hacer ? Y el amplificador podroa utilizar tda como pregunte anteriormente ?


----------

